# Where can you get natural latex 0.30 in uk ?



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking 4 natural latex other than from simple shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This US company will ship there . http://simple-shot.com/


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We have a new international shipping rate based on product weight through FedEx International Mail Service. All orders up to 16 ounces ship for $10 then an additional $6 per pound over that weight. We will be completely restocked on both sizes of latex within two weeks. We ship worldwide.


----------

